

O'Reilly "Geek Culture" ebooks 50 percent off - lylejohnson
http://oreilly.com/store/dd-geekculture.html

======
lylejohnson
Several good titles in today's list, including "Being Geek", "Hacking: The Art
of Exploitation" and, of course "Hackers & Painters". I am trying to decide
whether to buy "Land of Lisp," which I've heard good things about.

------
martharotter
+1 for "Being Geek" - great read.

Anyone read either "Mind Hacks" or "Performance Mind Hacks?" Wondering if
they're interesting/useful.

